# roadwork??



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I've not heard about roadwork before. Is it just for putting on muscle of does it help with preparing for the ring as well? We used to pony our horses off of the car all the time so I am used to doing that sort of thing. It took a while to get used to driving 3 to 7 miles an hour but I'm good at it now! LOL I used to get a rush when a horse would trot out at 10 miles an hour as I felt like I was really getting somewhere! We don't have the traffic problem that you have as we live in the mountains on dirt backroads.
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The purpose of roadwork is to build muscle and to improve overall reach and drive. The best way to road work a dog is:

bike
scooter
treadmill

I think using a car is a very, very bad idea and an accident waiting to happen. You can train a dog to a treadmill, but it must be supervised at all times.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Is there another area you could go to. We have a park here with a very large parking lot, lots of sidewalks and the entrance is very twisty (to keep out traffic I guess). Could you load up the dog and a bike maybe?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I think Im going to invest in a mountain bike, we have a couple of parks and such, but overall I think even just riding around the neighborhood (its a pretty big subdivision) is a good idea, as well as trying to pick up a treadmill. 

When using a treadmill would you only use it on the flat? or can you increase the incline? 

Cbrand- when I heard of the car thing I was wierded out, but have heard of people doing it, my luck the dogs would try to jump in and get hurt, plus you never know when a car will try to get too close, or something else like that. on top of all that, its a two person job, I dont always have two people hanging around.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

We use a treadmill for Enzo

I can put the speed at 8 and he will trot but not run. The treadmill really helped with getting Enzo to only trot and not run at all speeds.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> The purpose of roadwork is to build muscle and to improve overall reach and drive. The best way to road work a dog is:
> 
> bike
> scooter
> ...


_Thank you. Sorry, I wasn't meaning to imply that I was going to use a car for the dogs. It's done all the time up here with horse; much larger animals. LOL I would never do that with a dog! But, I do have a treadmill. They get plenty of exercise since they can run free on our land and are well muscled but billy really needs to improve his drive. I can also borrow a bike and do it down in the village on the pavement._


----------

